# I would personally like to apologize to any of you out there



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I would personally like to apologize to any of you out there with my severely lame and stupid comments about the other site. It was a dumb thing to do and I still don't know why I did it.

I won't make light of what I did with any jokes, I am truly sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't worry about it too much, arch. You stated an opinion, it led to some thoughtful discussion and some very funny posts. No harm done that I can see.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I just read the entire thread. Sounds to me like you stated your experience and others did the same. 

Are you beating yourself up about it? If it bothers you that much, have you considered asking one of the mods to remove it?

just food for thought


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I don't think any harm was done. I like HF more, but it probably just cuz I am used to it, but I go over to halloweenforum too. 

chillax, no one cares. Except maybe otaku.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I see no problem with it, information is information.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Devils Chariot said:


> I don't think any harm was done. I like HF more, but it probably just cuz I am used to it, but I go over to halloweenforum too.
> 
> chillax, no one cares. Except maybe otaku.:googly:


LMAO!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

otaku = nicest guy around


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMMmmm...forum Ho maybe? LMAO


Devils Chariot said:


> otaku = nicest guy around


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Archivist, I think everyone says all is forgiven if you just post a video of yourself on this thread rubbing your belly, hopping on one foot, and singing, "I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts." :lolkin:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> Archivist, I think everyone says all is forgiven if you just post a video of yourself on this thread rubbing your belly, hopping on one foot, and singing, "I've Got a Lovely Bunch of Coconuts." :lolkin:


Yep. I just got word that the HF gods have ruled that this is the only way you can be forgiven [insert thunder sounds here]!:laughvil:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL, you guys crack me up!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

No worries Arch...don't think you posted anything out of line..but now that it's out there I am highly anticipating the video featuring your lovely coconuts..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, and I thought it was just Spooky1 that was incorrigible:jol:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am holding my hand up to the monitor and saying some Latin words. There you are now forgiven. Just do not ask me what I said.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I am holding my hand up to the monitor and saying some Latin words. There you are now forgiven. Just do not ask me what I said.


It was probably along the lines of "Serve, affer mihi ampullam cerevisiae. Festina!" which is Latin for "Waiter, bring me a beer, and make it snappy!":googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Dominick, go frisk 'em, frisk 'em".


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

"Dominos possum pox probiscus post mortem etu brute puella carborundum"

The Latin's nice, but I'd rather see the video!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oooo...Latin fun!

puella et simia habitant en villa sub fluvio!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Does this place come with subtitles?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hedg12 said "Dominos delivered a long nosed dead possum with extra charcoal"

Mr Chicken said "Apes and chimps live under the floor of the house"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Where in the heck did you people find a Latin to English dictionary.....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Lorem ipsum fuxem upsum. In my observation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Where in the heck did you people find a Latin to English dictionary.....


On line search

(psst - the translations are simply humorous approximatuions based on what the words look like, except for the one about bringing a beer. That one supposedly is accurate)


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

thank you for your support. I would like one of the mods to remove what I stupidly posted. It's an embarrasment that I would like to see disappear.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please send a private message to the moderator for the forum where the post resides.


----------

